# Hey Ladys I'm s a sexy beast.



## sexyman (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi MY name is Kunig ( King in german)

I'm a year and half old male looking for a girlfriend ( Nothing long term cause thats how I roll)
Non smoker 
Non drinker
Turn ons 
Long walks, snuggling my girls, my ball, running after people trying to get away, and protecting my family.
Turn offs
Loud males, rain in my ears, swimming, and I hate males that tease me.
I would love to meet you and play. Look me up


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

sexyman said:


> Hi MY name is Kunig ( King in german) up


Well Kunig means nothing in German. You probably mean Koenig? Nice WGSD


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

dazedtrucker said:


> opcorn:


 
:rofl:.......:lurking:


----------



## Ponypip123 (Apr 2, 2010)

<<<<sitting and watching from behind dazed trucker>>>>>>


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Does this sexy beast happen to have a pedigree to post? How about hip/elbow x-rays and/or any titles?



KSdogowner said:


> Well Kunig means nothing in German. You probably mean Koenig? Nice WGSD


Lol.. I don't know any German to confirm, but that's kind of funny if true. Kind of like misspelling a tattoo.


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

Lucy Dog said:


> Lol.. I don't know any German to confirm, but that's kind of funny if true. Kind of like misspelling a tattoo.


 Yep, it's true. I am a German citizen....so German is my native language LOL.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

KSdogowner said:


> Yep, it's true. I am a German citizen....so German is my native language LOL.


Indeed except the "o" has 2 "umlauts" over it....makes it even more incorrect!


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

GSDElsa said:


> Indeed except the "o" has 2 "umlauts" over it....makes it even more incorrect!


That's what the "e" is about. I am using an American keyboard. The "e" is in place of the two dots (Umlaut). With the umlaut it is written Konig (the dots would be over the "o") but since I could not type it that way, I used the "e" after the "o". Same thing....old german version.


----------



## King James (May 28, 2011)

KSdogowner said:


> Well Kunig means nothing in German. You probably mean Koenig? Nice WGSD


Beat me to it. You can still use the umlaut fairly easily. Hold down the alt key then press type 0246 using the little number pad to the right.

König

I've thought about changing my last name to Koenig. King is too common. Changing it to Koenig would still allow me to keep the family name in a way.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

KSdogowner said:


> That's what the "e" is about. I am using an American keyboard. The "e" is in place of the two dots (Umlaut). With the umlaut it is written Konig (the dots would be over the "o") but since I could not type it that way, I used the "e" after the "o". Same thing....old german version.


Yeah I know what the "e" was for, I was just saying in "real" German the o would have them.


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

King James said:


> Hold down the alt key then press type 0246 using the little number pad to the right.
> 
> König
> 
> I've thought about changing my last name to Koenig. King is too common. Changing it to Koenig would still allow me to keep the family name in a way.


Hmmm, tried it in Ubuntu and didn't work. Going to try it in Windows later. Thanks for the hint. This really helps with my other communications if it works on my computer   Sounds cool that you may be changing your name to the german version.


----------



## King James (May 28, 2011)

KSdogowner said:


> Hmmm, tried it in Ubuntu and didn't work. Going to try it in Windows later. Thanks for the hint. This really helps with my other communications if it works on my computer.


I'm not sure if there is a way to do it in Ubuntu. Are you familiar with the character map in Windows? There's all kinds if special characters in it. It is located in start menu>programs>accessories>system tools if you're using W7. It may be the in the same location for Vista too. Not sure about XP since It's been a while since I used it.

ß is another one of the characters available.


----------



## Mom2Shaman (Jun 17, 2011)

OP -- it's ladies and not ladys. Since we are going with spellings. 

Here's the Reader's Digest version of how this thread will go. . . save everyone some time . . .

There are a lot of well pedigreed, titled, personality proven, health certified stud GSDs available. What special attributes does your dog have to bring to the breeding table? Going to a German Shepherd forum to look for studding your dog is like, well, trying to preach to a pastor's convention. What's MORE special than the dog they have bought, trained, titled, and had personality and health screened? The breeders here are extremely particular, not just looking for any old stud dog. Studding locally through Craigslist (etc.) will give you any female dog, maybe not even pure, and you are likely just contributing to pet overpopulation and/or throwing weak genetics back into the breed. Cute post, but this forum is not too into jumping into just random, un-thought-out breeding with any GSD that happens to be intact. 

Hope I saved everyone some time by posting for you. Hey, can I have some popcorn too? opcorn: Ah, thank you.


----------



## sexyman (Jul 23, 2011)

Spelling has been altered to protect his ID. LOL. What is the pedigree? Maybe I have it I'm not sure. I spent a huge amount of time researching this dog because I understand all the health problems. And I know that some breeders are a little crooked. Because of the work I do I needed a dog that is very smart and understands his job. I do home forecloseures so I have had a few problems with nut cases. He is 18 months old and has needed very little training. He is a working breed so he's a little larger dog and eats like a horse. I would like to breed him because he has the look and is very healthy.


----------



## sexyman (Jul 23, 2011)

PS. Thanks for all the spelling lessons. If it gives you the warm fuzzy feeling I could fix them.


----------



## sexyman (Jul 23, 2011)

Training is as follows:
About 2 months ago me and the wife went to dinner and left the dog home. He was left with my black lab. Black lab like to sleep in the bedroom and GS likes to be near him. Well anyway one of them closed the door. When we got home the police were waiting. I wasn't sure what happen but was quickly told by the police that the dog had attaced someone. I was thinking GREAT NOW I'M IN TROUBLE. Well what happen was my gs had jumped out the second story window ran around the house and came in the front door (house is all swing handles. bedroom one sticks) and attacked the man who broke in. We were not charged with anything but the blood was all over. The man needed 147 stiches to fix his arm and fingers. The neighbors heard the dog going nuts and called the police and they found the dog holding the man in the bathroom bleeding very badly. My neighbors were able to call the dog off. But yeah really bad deal. But good dog for doing his job. Man tried to press charges judge said no. My insurance company did have to pay the medical though. GOOD DOG.


----------



## Oldnewbie (Jul 21, 2011)

sexyman said:


> Training is as follows:
> About 2 months ago me and the wife went to dinner and left the dog home. He was left with my black lab. Black lab like to sleep in the bedroom and GS likes to be near him. Well anyway one of them closed the door. When we got home the police were waiting. I wasn't sure what happen but was quickly told by the police that the dog had attaced someone. I was thinking GREAT NOW I'M IN TROUBLE. Well what happen was my gs had jumped out the second story window ran around the house and came in the front door (house is all swing handles. bedroom one sticks) and attacked the man who broke in. We were not charged with anything but the blood was all over. The man needed 147 stiches to fix his arm and fingers. The neighbors heard the dog going nuts and called the police and they found the dog holding the man in the bathroom bleeding very badly. My neighbors were able to call the dog off. But yeah really bad deal. But good dog for doing his job. Man tried to press charges judge said no. My insurance company did have to pay the medical though. GOOD DOG.


A man broke into your house and your insurance had to pay the medical? What has this country come to?!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Remember everyone.... keep this nice  

sexyman. Most of us love our dogs, they have the look we like and out dogs are healthy. Most of us know better than to breed cause there is WAY more to it than that. Many people like this who do breed have their dogs well represented (click here---> ) GSD Rescue Information - German Shepherd Dog Forums which I'm sure wasn't one of their breeding goals but a sure out come for some of them (or for their puppies).

Not saying you couldn't be a 'responsible' breeder down the line. But learning what that means is why it would be good if you could stick on this forum and start reading up on what the best breeders are (there are tons of 'ok' breeders fumbling around and not knowing what they are really doing more than getting 2 dogs together and having puppies). 

Best thing is to go to this site ----> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html and see how really prepared you are.


----------



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)

Oldnewbie said:


> A man broke into your house and your insurance had to pay the medical? What has this country come to?!


thats what im thinking messed up.i wouldnt of turned it in the insurance.:apple:


----------



## sexyman (Jul 23, 2011)

Yep it is messed up. But the injury happened on my property. In minnesota if it happens on your property you are liable somewhat. The hospital was sending me the bill. After talking to my insurance company about it they payed the bill. The darn bills were around all together 22,000.00. 2 fingers were almost biten off and well we all know what kind of power our dogs have. I am happy that the guy got out of the way. I really don't know how I would have felt if he would have killed him. OMG It sucks but thats why he is insured. As for breeding. I am not interested in becoming a breeder. Too much work for that. But I would like to stud him out. I really don't care to play the breeding game. I would just like to keep him from getting crazy. As it is now my Black Lab wants him register as a sex offender. BL is fixed male LOL


----------



## sexyman (Jul 23, 2011)

Added more pics.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

sexyman said:


> Spelling has been altered to protect his ID. LOL. What is the pedigree? Maybe I have it I'm not sure. I spent a huge amount of time researching this dog because I understand all the health problems. And I know that some breeders are a little crooked.


A pedigree is like a family tree for dogs.  Do you know who his parents are?


----------



## sexyman (Jul 23, 2011)

Yep I have a family tree. Goes back I believe 3 generations. Also have the AKC #'s. 
Also I requested the vet records for the parents and grandparents. I was really surprised that the breeder had everything. They were good.


----------



## kennajo (May 20, 2011)

sexyman said:


> Yep it is messed up. But the injury happened on my property. In minnesota if it happens on your property you are liable somewhat. The hospital was sending me the bill. After talking to my insurance company about it they payed the bill. The darn bills were around all together 22,000.00. 2 fingers were almost biten off and well we all know what kind of power our dogs have. I am happy that the guy got out of the way. I really don't know how I would have felt if he would have killed him. OMG It sucks but thats why he is insured. As for breeding. I am not interested in becoming a breeder. Too much work for that. But I would like to stud him out. I really don't care to play the breeding game. I would just like to keep him from getting crazy. As it is now my Black Lab wants him register as a sex offender. BL is fixed male LOL


Did I understand you correctly that your dog is insured? Is that something that all GSD owners should do to avoid law suits if our dogs bite someone? Just curious....thanks


----------



## sexyman (Jul 23, 2011)

I would. Just because it only takes a second for something to happen. I think it's around 60.00 per year and my coverage is 100,000.00. I never really thought about it until I was sitting in court one day and seen a little girl that had to have nose and ear reattached. She had already had 3-4 operations. The pet owner has no insurance and was loosing their home. The dog that attacked her was a little mixed breed. Now we all know what kind of power a GS has. Better safe then really really sorry. Thanks for asking. My dog is covered under my Home owners ins. Check with your insurance carrier.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

sexyman said:


> Training is as follows:
> About 2 months ago me and the wife went to dinner and left the dog home. He was left with my black lab. Black lab like to sleep in the bedroom and GS likes to be near him. Well anyway one of them closed the door. When we got home the police were waiting. I wasn't sure what happen but was quickly told by the police that the dog had attaced someone. I was thinking GREAT NOW I'M IN TROUBLE. Well what happen was my gs had jumped out the second story window ran around the house and came in the front door (house is all swing handles. bedroom one sticks) and attacked the man who broke in. We were not charged with anything but the blood was all over. The man needed 147 stiches to fix his arm and fingers. The neighbors heard the dog going nuts and called the police and they found the dog holding the man in the bathroom bleeding very badly. My neighbors were able to call the dog off. But yeah really bad deal. But good dog for doing his job. Man tried to press charges judge said no. My insurance company did have to pay the medical though. GOOD DOG.


That is one heck of a story. 

So... your dog jumped out of a window that's two stories up because it heard a noise downstairs and the room it was in was locked. Ran around the home to the front door, opened the front door, found the bad guy, and held him there long enough for your neighbors to hear what was going on and call the police and for the police to arrive?!

This sounds like a newsworthy event... kind of like the GSD who led police a mile back to it's home that was on fire. Did this happen to make the news or anything because this is quite the "Lassie" story you've got with your dog.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

when you have a male it is much harder to find a female to "stud him out" to, than if you have a female and are looking for a male. thank goodness, or we'd have twice as many in pounds, shelters and animal control...and believe me, it's already overwhelming. 

this board is maybe not the best place for your "ad", everybody's been pretty kind so far and the thread hasn't had to be locked. 

if you'd like to keep your boy from "getting crazy" and get him off the sex offender list, having him neutered would be the responsible thing to do.

i too had a shepherd go out a second story window. he sustained a hairline fracture of his shoulder which went unnoticed and caused very severe problems later in life. be vigilant for subtle signs.


----------



## Mom2Shaman (Jun 17, 2011)

> As for breeding. I am not interested in becoming a breeder. Too much work for that. But I would like to stud him out. I really don't care to play the breeding game. I would just like to keep him from getting crazy. As for breeding. I am not interested in becoming a breeder. Too much work for that. But I would like to stud him out. I really don't care to play the breeding game. I would just like to keep him from getting crazy.


You weren't even sure what "pedigree" meant let alone being able to look at the pedigrees of the females you stud to see if the match would produce healthy pups. What about health certifications? Your dog is too young to have it all done. How about the parents? Breeding your dog repeatedly JUST to keep him satisfied and "not crazy" is not a good idea. What will happen to all those puppies IF they are healthy. What if every litter has 5 puppies and you breed 10 times. That is 50 puppies. How many of them will have health ailments (maybe not from your dog but from the female or even something recessive both dogs carry and the combination just is a bad one). How many of the 50 puppies will end up dying in shelters in the next 10+ years? Do you really want to do that? Wouldn't you rather those 50 homes (more if there is a turnover rate) just go to a shelter and get a needy animal in the first place? Wouldn't you rather not risk your dog's health by exposure to other dogs that you don't know that may be carrying something transmissable? Your dog sounds wonderful. We all have wonderful dogs. Most dogs are wonderful. However, it is serious business to creating lives and should not be taken lightly and certainly not so the dog can feel satisfied. BTW -- once you get an animal actively breeding, a lot of behaviors intensify rather than go away. Intact is one thing, actively breeding is another. I think you would actually regret trying to live with a breeding male.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Did your dog jump out an open window or through glass?
What became of the break-in culprit? Jail time?
Why did he break in?
Will your homeowners premium go up?
This is all more interesting than trying to relieve your dog's sex drive.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

PaddyD said:


> This is all more interesting than trying to relieve your dog's sex drive.


That's what I'm trying to say! If I didn't know how trustworthy everyone is on these message boards, I'd think he'd made the entire story up himself! 

That couldn't be possible though...


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

:thinking::shrug:


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

sexyman said:


> Training is as follows:
> About 2 months ago me and the wife went to dinner and left the dog home. He was left with my black lab. Black lab like to sleep in the bedroom and GS likes to be near him. Well anyway one of them closed the door. When we got home the police were waiting. I wasn't sure what happen but was quickly told by the police that the dog had attaced someone. I was thinking GREAT NOW I'M IN TROUBLE. Well what happen was my gs had jumped out the second story window ran around the house and came in the front door (house is all swing handles. bedroom one sticks) and attacked the man who broke in. We were not charged with anything but the blood was all over. The man needed 147 stiches to fix his arm and fingers. The neighbors heard the dog going nuts and called the police and they found the dog holding the man in the bathroom bleeding very badly. My neighbors were able to call the dog off. But yeah really bad deal. But good dog for doing his job. Man tried to press charges judge said no. My insurance company did have to pay the medical though. GOOD DOG.


 
How did you train him to do this?


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

sexyman said:


> Yep I have a family tree. Goes back I believe 3 generations. Also have the AKC #'s.
> Also I requested the vet records for the parents and grandparents. I was really surprised that the breeder had everything. They were good.


Care to share his family tree  or those AKC numbers? Just curious to see what his parents looked like.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Sad I thought this thread was a joke at first....


----------



## sexyman (Jul 23, 2011)

We have never trained him to attack anyone. He Jumper out the screen of the bedroom window. It's about 8 feet to the ground. He learned to jump out the 3 season porch himself. That is only 3 ft to the deck. I keep my dog in the house all the time so he ain't real friendly. I don't allow him to play with anyone but family members. He learned to open the doors himself. Like I said all my door handle have swing handles on them. He can't get out. But he will let himself in the house. Problem is that he dont close the door. He is the smartest dog I have ever seen. He has had no training except for the potty training and the daughters teaching him a few tricks. He learns very quick. He's been opening doors for about 6 months. He uses his nose the push the handles up and open the door. he has also learned to get his own water form the kitchen sink. I think when the guy broke in he smelled him under the door and I don't know what happen. But I've been playing with him running through the house and lost a few good pairs of pants. He will attack hands that are flailing. Like I said he's not a nice guy. I didn't want a friendly dog I have one. I wanted a dog that is a bad A**. I put him away when people come over.
His parents AKC # are 
DNA #v502564 Dad
DN # 11287904 Mom


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Just don't stud your dog. It's unnecessary.


----------



## sexyman (Jul 23, 2011)

Really my black lab is tired of being humped.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Studding him out won't help with that. Dogs don't have sexual desires like that. Have him neutered and train him not to hump other dogs.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Don't stud your dog. Last thing this breed needs is more aggressive dogs with poor temperament.

Why don't you post a video showing him get his own water? How about some details on that story you told us. I haven't found anything yet, you would think something like that would be on the news somewhere. Hero dogs are pretty newsworthy


----------



## sexyman (Jul 23, 2011)

He has a job to protect the house that we are in and protect the house he lives in. If you came over to my house and knocked on the door you would be become aware real quick that thier might be something real bad on the otherside of the door. I LOVE DOGS THAT ARE MEAN AS


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

An aggressive dog, who will and has attacked strangers, and knows how to open doors and jump out windows to get outside.

I hope you still have that homeowners security on the dog because my guess is you're going to need it again.

He actually looks pretty sweet in your avatar. Doesn't look like a bad dog at all.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Just a reminder to new and old members: cursing and pseudo cursing (using symbols to replace letters) is not allowed on this forum. Just because the sensors are catching it doesn't make it ok. Stop it or you will receive a warning.

Jamie
Moderator


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I wish you were a troll.

Still waiting on that video and some details or links to that very newsworthy story you have told us.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Is it against the forum rules to reach through the computer screen and slap someone???


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

whiteshepherds said:


> is it against the forum rules to reach through the computer screen and slap someone???


 
roflmao!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

sexyman said:


> He has a job to protect the house that we are in and protect the house he lives in. If you came over to my house and knocked on the door you would be become aware real quick that thier might be something real bad a** on the otherside of the door. I LOVE DOGS THAT ARE MEAN AS ****


What you have is unfortunately the stereotype of the GSD! You have done the breed a big diservice!

Not wishing any more bad luck, but:

BTW, it would take a pro about 3 minutes (or less) to get into your house and rob you blind regardless of your Bad blank dog! So better hope that if someone else tries it, that they are as inept as the first one was.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

What makes you think any self-respecting bitch owner is going to want YOUR dog to father her puppies, when there are thousands upon thousands of stud dogs who actually HAVE a pedigree, titles, x-rays, show ratings, and can be trusted around people?

I'll tell you this much: no one from this forum is going to be knocking down your door wanting to breed to your "bad" dog, so posting here is going to be a complete waste of your time. It's in your best interest to troll somewhere else.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

1) I think this is a troll.
2) If it's not, you're incredibly lucky your dog wasn't taken and killed when he attacked the person. Even if that person DID break into your house. Next time he bites, on or off your property, I can guarantee you he will NOT be so lucky. Insurance will not save your dogs life when he attacks someone else.


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

Whiteshepherds said:


> Is it against the forum rules to reach through the computer screen and slap someone???


:rofl::rofl::rofl:..........oh and b4 I 4get:rofl:


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

King James said:


> I'm not sure if there is a way to do it in Ubuntu. Are you familiar with the character map in Windows? There's all kinds if special characters in it. It is located in start menu>programs>accessories>system tools if you're using W7. It may be the in the same location for Vista too. Not sure about XP since It's been a while since I used it.
> 
> ß is another one of the characters available.


Have to try that. Appreciate it!!!


----------

